# what model of grinder is this, and did i get a bargain or was i stung?



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i spotted this when it was listed at 99p so i had a silly little bid on it to keep it in my lists, well my phone went with 10mins remaining and it was on 58quid so i bid 65 and won it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compak-Coffe-Grinder-/282332577010?_trkparms=gh1g%3DI282332577010.N34.S2&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=bqCc6LnkMqSEmN9l675ViViuE8w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

if the link doesnt work for you then



eBay item number:
​
282332577010

the listing doesn't say much about it so i am unsure what model it is but it seems like a bargain for the price.

feel free to weigh in with opinions and what i should check for as i will probably arrange to collect it.

thanks guys282332577010


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its either a k6 or k5, if it works properly then you have a good little bargain, plenty of folk have stripped them down and rebuilt them, looks like it needs a good clean and perhaps some new burrs and as long as the bearings are ok it will be a great grinder for the money


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

thanks mate... yeah, it looks like it will need a good scrub. from the pics it looks like a cafe, and the amount of coffee in the doser suggests to me they run a bag straight thru upon opening, so i imagine the burrs and bearings have had a good workout.

can burrs be reconditioned/resharpened, or is a new set the only option?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

DaveMak said:


> thanks mate... yeah, it looks like it will need a good scrub. from the pics it looks like a cafe, and the amount of coffee in the doser suggests to me they run a bag straight thru upon opening, so i imagine the burrs and bearings have had a good workout.
> 
> can burrs be reconditioned/resharpened, or is a new set the only option?


Buy new chap. Unlikely to be pricey. Maybe £20/30?


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

ah ok, i was expecting around £90-120. just worked out that it is K5 (based on the location of the power switch). i will price up some burrs next.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If it cleans up okay , which I reckon it will, and as long as nothing is broken or missing , you've got yourself a bargain!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

bargain - well done


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

well it turned up today and it survived its ordeal with hermes unscathed despite obvious signs of being used for a kick about. they are a joke....

so as it turns out, from the label its a K6 Grey so all the pics i looked at must be USA ones as mine is left hand drive.(power switch). to check it was all working as it should i ran a tub of my gash beans that were either a bad blend or failed roast and everything seemed to work great so i have set about stripping it down for a good clean because i dont think its had one for a long time.

pic's of the burrs if anyone wants to offer an opinion as to their condition and if replacements are needed. and do they have to be K6 burrs, as i spotted other brands in the same sizes


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

just going to do a bit more de-gunking to it, but a couple of questions...

in pic 2, i have the bottom burr removed now but i want to lift the holding plate out also, should it come off after the centre nut is removed as i tried this but is wouldnt budge. is it likely that its gunked up with sh*te thats causing this.

also the how does the doser section come apart, i have the whole doser section off the machine but i dont know how to remove the fins to get underneath and clean there. is it just the big nut the dosing handle is attached too and more brute force is required


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know this machine so I can't be very helpful BUT be careful about removing the bottom burr carrier. On similar grinders, it is very easy to cause serious damage if you attempt to lever the burr carrier off. If you lever it and it bends even just a fraction, your burrs will never realign and you'll get very poor grind quality thereafter amen. It needs to be drawn off perfectly straight with a special puller. (3 screws in to the burr threads and one in the middle to draw it up carefully).

Can't say if that is also the case with your grinder but better safe than sorry. Best ask Dave.

As to the burrs themselves, to me they look a bit tired, but 1) I'm no expert and 2) the focus is a bit soft in the pic.

I'd be tempted if it were me to replace the burrs with genuine replacement items as per OE spec. Burrs that look similar can actually be more/less aggressive (placing extra demands on the motor) and also may look like they will fit but then don't (BCD out by a couple of mm for example). Also burrs come in lefty and righty (some grinders spin the other way) so if it's a matter of a tenner I'd get genuine replacements for that model.

Others more well versed are free to contradict what I've said - I'm the cautious type!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Not familiar with specific M/ch but normally lower carrier is an interference fit on the shaft and is also keyed to the shaft.

Remove burr, hold carrier (piece of dowel / wood ) through grounds outlet then undo nut socket or offset ring spanner.

Obtain 3 long pins (bolts) same thread as burr screws a piece of flat steel and a nut and bolt. (See Mazzer mini & Sj burr removal tool )

You can sometimes heat the carrier with a heat gun / hair dryer, this may give enough expansion to pull carrier off with a pair of pliers.

It can work well on alu carriers but may not be as successful on brass,

As Hot M said , donot be tempted to lever it off.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for explaining the puller thing properly Frank!


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

once i had removed the top nut, i had a go at levering it off a little, with no success (this was yesterday when i just attacked it), i have just ran some beans thru it too see how it was and their is an unusual noise now, and it seems to stop spinning quicker than yesterday. i will grab a video of it later and see if anyone can say if i have gone and cabbaged it.

the puller kit makes sense now, my auld man had a similar thing for fixing cars, for removing wheel hubs i think, but i never paid much attention.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13PC-AUTOMOTIVE-HARMONIC-BALANCE-PULLER-SET-GARAGE-SHAFT-STEERING-WHEELS-CRANK-/262750981853?hash=item3d2d2dcedd:g:h7UAAOSwnHZYRqUY

These are the cheapest puller I could find. Not super but with the right bolts and a dozen penny washers (or an old burr) it gets the job done.

EDIT: It is best to use another, longer, bolt in place of the one that retains the carrier when using this, it helps protect the shaft and retaining bolt. Place the old burr over the top of this puller and insert the long bolts through the burr and the slots in the puller and thread into the carrier. as you tighten the puller center it on the long bolt. It should just pop off, that is to say release quite easily.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

nice one grumps, i have a mate who has one for his boat engine so im gonna borrow that and see if it fits

here is a vid of the bottom burrs spinning, do they look wobbley?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

You will never tell like that. Close the burrs adjustment to the finest point then briefly allow to touch whilst running..... If they do not meet square to each other then the high point will be marked. use a marker pen on the faces of both burrs and where they touch the pen will be removed


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> You will never tell like that. Close the burrs adjustment to the finest point then briefly allow to touch whilst running..... If they do not meet square to each other then the high point will be marked. use a marker pen on the faces of both burrs and where they touch the pen will be removed


It gives an indication but it does not tell you how far out of true it is running

OK for setting up burrs but if Dave has ried to lever the carrier off he may have bent / buckled it .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

see post 16 - this is how I removed mine - just using 3 longer bolt / screws and a brass disc

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33103-Mazzer-Super-Jolly-quot-Paint-it-black-quot-refurb/page2


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i got the puller kit of my mate, but none of the bolts he had would fit. i found out its an M4 thread so i ordered some off ebay which turned up this morning.

but they were about 5mm too short which was annoying. so i was trying to macguyver something like jimbo's jobbie, but i noticed that the burr carrier had stopped turning with the bolt screwed in, which meant the bolt holes went straight thru so i put the others in till they hit the otherside and started giving each a 1/4 turn and it popped off. and was absolutely caked in shyte, so i dumped it in puly caff for half hour and gave it a scrubbing.

its re-assembled now but im not happy with the sounds coming from the burrs. i will take another video when its not silly o'clock.

but if i have bent/buckled the carrier, is it just a replacement carrier or have i done the shaft in too?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Most likely just the carrier, they are quite soft ally. With the short stub of shaft bending would be unlikely. Carrier ap £ 50 +


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I buggered the carrier on my Super Jolly from trying to lever it off, having suspected I did some damage I bought a dial indicator off ebay and when placed on the running carrier the dial vibrated... was hard to tell if it was just my 'anti-science' approach of holding it by hand or the actual carrier, but after ordering a new carrier the 'vibrating' on the gauge disappeared.

Anyway, they ain't lying when they say 'don't lever it off'


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

well im pretty sure that even tho its a grinder, it shouldnt be making that kind of grinding noise. also the burr seems to stop spinning almost immediately.

i screwed the top buts right in, then backed off a couple of notches, and started it up. then moved the burrs down till i heard them touching. this vid was taken while 4 notches back from burrs touching.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That sounds buggered


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i'd worked that bit out myself. i was hoping for a bit more direction.

i will strip it down again a bit later and see if i can see whats causing it, but it sounds worse now its clean than it ever did.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Chances are if it sounded ok before you tried to lever off the carrier, then its the carrier.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you tried to lever it off, then you have probably damaged the burr carrier, the grinder sounds like you are getting uneven touching during grinding. hope that was more specific?


----------



## coffeeoli (Feb 17, 2017)

bargain!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

DaveMak said:


> i'd worked that bit out myself. i was hoping for a bit more direction.
> 
> i will strip it down again a bit later and see if i can see whats causing it, but it sounds worse now its clean than it ever did.


You need to mount a D T I gauge on the grinder ( with a stand) with the pointer resting on machined rim of the carrier, rotate the carrier by hand

noting the total swing of the gauge needle. If this is within a couple of thou it is OK if way out you need a new carrier.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

im pretty sure it is bent slightly. without the top burr in place, it spins as it does in the earlier video, but if i tighten the top burr down slowly then before the burr touching sound, you can hear the edges just touching at a point in the spin.

so i am 99% sure it needs replacing, inless its possible to reskim it straight again?

anyone know were i can find the part as i've not managed to find one about.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No burrs are perfect, and they have a 'chirping point' which is the two closest points just nearing each other, the locking point will be after this.

However in your case you said it sounded fine, then after you tried to lever it off it didn't, so in your case its much more likely to be a bent carrier.

Not sure who does spare parts. You are after part 27898 however.


----------

